# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in knieholte "help"

## ines

hek ik ben Ines 18 jaar en heb al ongeveer 3 jaar last van steeds terugkomende pijn in mn knieholte ik ben al bij verscillende dokters geweest maar niets lijkt te helpen ze zeggen dat rusten voldoende moet zijn maar hier kan ik geen genoegen mee nemen. Stappen gaat maar wanneer ik moet versnellen krijg ik last. Het voelt alsof mijn pees scheurt en ze dan voel terugtrekken ik kan dan amper mn knie plooien, het is de voorbije 3 jaar al eel verergerd en hoop dat dit mijn leven niet nog verder gaat beinvloeden dan dat het nu al doet :Confused:  . 
Heeft er iemand hetzelfde voor of weet je een behandeling. 

Toch al bedankt

----------

